# 16 BIT MS-DOS Subsytem - Invalid Program File Name



## Nariman (Dec 9, 2004)

Am using WinXP Pro.
Have purchased a game CD "SEGA GOLD"
It has two folders 1) Sega GOLD1 AND 2) SEGA GOLD2.
Both the folders have the same exe files viz. GENECY32 & KGEN. as well as well as Shortcut to MS Dos of 3 kb.
When I click on KGEN or the short cut in both the folders the Menu comes up and game chosen .SMD is executed.
However when I click on GENECY32 or Shortcut in both the folders I get message.

	16 BIT MS-DOS Subsystem.
	F:\SEGAGO~1\GENECY.pif
	Invalid Program Fileame.
	Please check your PIF file.

How do I rectify the invalid program file ?
The Genecy32 Property box shows Cmd as "f:\Sega gold1\GENECY32.EXE"

Any help from you experienced people ?

Nariman


----------



## theraven (Dec 9, 2004)

couldnt pin point ur problem
but these are generally why 16 bi ms dos subsystem errors come up



> This issue may occur if one or more of the following files are missing or damaged:
> 
> Config.nt
> Autoexec.nt
> Command.com


to restore them


> 1. Insert the CD into the CD drive or DVD drive.
> 2. Click Start, and then click Run.
> 3. In the Open box, type cmd, and then click OK.
> 4. At the command prompt, type the following commands, pressing ENTER after each command:
> ...


SOURCE : microsoft article KB324767 

alternatively this could be caused by a Trojan (may be TrojanDownloader.Win32.Dia.a)
see here for more info

Recommendation :

```
monitor ur startup programs
see [url=*windowsxp.mvps.org/Startup.htm]here[/url] how to
then u can use one of the online virus scanners from [url=*windowsxp.mvps.org/Scanners.htm]here[/url]
```

also


			
				Microsoft Article KB314452 said:
			
		

> This behavior can occur if the following registry value is corrupted:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\VirtualDeviceDrivers\VDD
> This behavior can occur after you install a 16-bit program or a program that uses a 16-bit installation program that is not Windows XP-compliant. This behavior can also occur if the Command.com file that is installed on your computer is damaged or is the incorrect version.


see the error msgs here

solution

```
1. Start Registry Editor (Regedt32.exe or Regedit.exe). 

NOTE: In Windows XP, Regedit.exe and Regedt32.exe have been integrated into a single program that combines the features of the two registry editors in Windows 2000.  
2. Locate and select the following value: 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\VirtualDeviceDrivers\VDD 
3. On the Edit menu, click Delete.  
4. On the Edit menu, point to New, and then click Multi-string Value.  
5. Type VDD in the Value Name box, and then press ENTER.  
6. Quit Registry Editor
```

SOURCES :

```
*windowsxp.mvps.org/16bit.htm
*support.microsoft.com/kb/314452/EN-US/
*support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324767
```

found using:
**www.google.com*


----------



## Nariman (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi there Theraven.
Thanks for spending your valued time in posting yout detailed  observations on the subject.
May I as a novice point out that if the Autoexec.nt, Config.nt and Command.com are damaged then it stands to reason that none of my 16-Bit MS-Dos programs would stop working.  As a matter of fact KGEN.EXE in the same directory as GENECY32.exe is working fine but not GENECY32.EXE.  I stand corrected.
As suggested changed the registry entry and now when I click on GENECT32.exe it seems to start but thereafter there is a message "UNABLE TO OBTAIN LINEAR FRAME BUFFER SELECTOR !"
This is for your info and further suggestion.
Have scanned both off line and on line for trojan but yoo avail.
Nariman


----------

